# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Wie kan me helpen?

## Sevenne

Ik loop nu ruim een jaar met vermoeidheidsklachten en de meest voor de hand liggende oorzaken en oplossingen lijken een dood spoor. De klachten blijven terugkomen en de "deskundigen" lijken hier weinig zinnigs over te kunnen zeggen. Toch ben ik heel benieuwd of sommigen iets in mijn situatie herkennen en wellicht iets erover kunnen zeggen wat me net weer een stuk verder kan helpen.

Op 1 januari deed ik met vrienden een nieuwjaarsduik. Toen ik uit het koude water kwam kon ik opeens moeilijk ademhalen. Ik kleedde me weer aan maar bleef koud. Eenmaal thuisgebracht heb ik nog zo'n 2 uur lang zitten rillen en kon helemaal niet meer helder denken, heel naar. Maar goed, ik dacht dat het "gewoon" onderkoeld was geraakt en dat dit eenmalig was. In de weken erna, toen ik na m'n werk door de kou naar huis fietste, is het me een aantal keer overkomen dat ik een (soort) paniekaanval kreeg. Ik voelde me dan echt vermoeid, m'n lichaamstemperatuur leek te dalen (zo voelde het), m'n hart begon snel te kloppen en ik kreeg moeite met ademhalen. Thuisgekomen zat ik dan nog ruim een uur te rillen. 

De huisarts en psycholoog meenden dat ik een paniekstoornis had, iets wat wel vaker voorkwam bij mensen met een vorm van autisme (ik heb vroeger de diagnose "Asperger" gekregen) en mensen die veel stress hadden (gehad). Ik had de afgelopen maanden veel stress op m'n werk gehad en veel gesport maar misschien mezelf wel teveel vermoeid. Ik ben ruim een half jaar in therapie gegaan om met de paniekklachten om te leren gaan. Ik leerde vertrouwd te raken met gevoelens als duizeligheid en hyperventilatie door deze zelf af en toe op te roepen. Sindsdien had ik eigenlijk geen paniekaanvallen meer en de momenten hyperventilatie duurden steeds korter. Je zou zeggen dat ik nu van mijn klachten af zou zijn...

Toch bleef ik tegen een onzichtbare muur op lopen. Ik deed mee aan een re-integratietraject om uiteindelijk weer aan het werk te komen (heb sinds lente 2013 niet meer kunnen werken wegens vermoeidheidsklachten). Daar zat ik in een groep met andere werklozen en praatten we over de dingen waar we tegenop liepen in het zoeken naar werk. Vaak was ik al na een uurtje door m'n energie heen maar als ik dan na 3 uur weer thuis kwam, was ik volledig uitgeput. Dat betekende dat ik dan ongeveer een uur naar thuiskomst buikpijn begon te krijgen en 's middags zo moe was dat ik vaak (half) in slaap viel. Maar goed, ik dacht dat het gewoon wennen zou zijn, dat als ik de mensen uit de re-integratiegroep beter zou kennen, ik me meer op m'n gemak zou voelen en ik minder snel overprikkeld (want zo voelde het) zou raken. Vóór die nieuwjaarsduik ging ik vaak naar feestjes en hield ik juist van drukte en mensen dus dat zou nu toch niet anders moeten zijn? Helaas bleef het de 14 keer dat ik na zo'n bijeenkomst ging even vermoeiend. Geen enkel verschil; altijd voelde ik me na een uur al leeggezogen. Ook tegenwoordig als ik vrienden op bezoek heb, geniet ik van de gesprekken maar wordt ik na zo'n 1 a anderhalf uur toch wel moe. Ik heb mezelf keer op keer gedwongen om naar feestjes en andere gelegenheden te gaan (ook als ik geen zin had) zodat ik kon ervaren dat ik me beter ging voelen omdat het wel meeviel. Maar vaak viel het niet mee en bleef ik me heel naar voelen.

En dan is er nog het probleem met fysieke vermoeidheid. Afgelopen jaar heb ik een paar keer yoga geprobeerd. 's Nachts werd ik dan happend naar lucht wakker en voelde me extreem vermoeid, alsof m'n lichaam bijna niet meer functioneerde. Uiteraard heb ik ook vele malen geprobeerd te sporten. Ik deed dan een korte krachttraining (waarbij ik nooit tot m'n max ging) of een kort stukje hardlopen. Er gebeurde altijd één van de volgende twee dingen; óf ik werd gelijk een beetje misselijk en oververmoeid of ik voelde me voldaan na het sporten en de klachten kwamen 1 a 2 uur later. Ik voelde me dan extreem traag en moe, kon minder goed ademen en soms leek m'n bloedsomloop niet helemaal goed te werken. 

Inmiddels doe ik dat sporten niet meer maar ga ik elke dag een tijdje naar buiten. Tegenwoordig kan ik nooit ver meer fietsen want na zo'n 10-15 minuten gebeurt er altijd het volgende. Ik krijg een soort "leeg" gevoel in m'n buik, alsof ik te weinig gegeten heb of alsof er iets met m'n organen daar is (ik heb vaak last van m'n darmen) en heb dan moeite om rechtop te staan of te zitten. Ademhalen wordt ook moeilijker want het voelt op zo'n moment altijd alsof ik de energie of spierkracht mis om goed door m'n buik te ademen. M'n zicht wordt minder (alsof m'n ogen droger worden zodat ik ermee ga knipperen) en mijn concentratie wordt steeds slechter. Ook lijk ik steeds minder spierkracht te hebben maar door rustig te fietsen ben ik altijd nog thuisgekomen. En één van vervelendste dingen is dat ik in zo'n situatie altijd lijk af te koelen, alsof mijn interne thermostaat er gewoon mee stopt. Als ik tegen de wind in moet fietsen, dan raak ik compleet uitgeput en krijg ik heel snel dat rare gevoel in m'n buik en moeite met ademhalen.

Qua theorieën denk ik het volgende. Misschien adem ik nog steeds verkeerd waardoor ik bij inspanning ga hyperventileren. Toch is dat raar, want ik heb de klachten net zo goed als ik rustig en ontspannen buiten aan het wandelen ben in de zon. Het lijkt amper uit te maken hoe mijn stemming is; bij kou, sterke externe prikkels en uitputting is het snel mis. Het lijkt eerder erop dat het moeilijk ademhalen een gevolg is van iets anders. Mijn schildklierhormonen waren bij een bloedonderzoek eind vorig jaar niet helemaal goed (De TSH was 7) maar in een recent bloedonderzoek was dat weer goed. Uiteraard ben ik begin vorig jaar al gelijk onderzocht op Pfeiffer, Lyme en misschien nog een andere vermoeidheidsziekte maar dat weet ik niet goed meer. Ook heb ik een lactaatmeting (melkzuur) laten doen en mijn lactaatwaarde was 7 volgens mij. 

Mijn eerste psycholoog die spiritueel was ingesteld zei dat ik een heel groot, maar negatief aura had en dat ik misschien iets met energiewerk zou moeten doen en dat de reguliere gezondheidszorg weleens averechts voor me zou kunnen werken. Ik vond het toen wat te drastisch om gelijk de reguliere gezondheidszorg links te laten liggen dus ben toen toch maar naar een nieuwe psycholoog gegaan en af en toe naar de huisarts. De huisarts zei dat ze eigenlijk niet zoveel meer voor me kon doen en zoals ik het aanvoel denkt ze waarschijnlijk nog steeds dat het psychisch is bij mij. Ik merk dat ik best veel dagen nog redelijk lekker in m'n vel zit en dat ik vaak pas negatief ga denken als ik één van de bovengenoemde dingen doe die mij vermoeien. Zelf denk ik dus dat de gevolgen psychisch zijn maar de oorzaak grootendeels fysiek is. Afgelopen jaren reisde ik het hele land door voor feestjes, festivals, dansavonden en sport en ik kan niet goed begrijpen waarom ik nu al bang ben om met de bus te gaan of uitgeput raak van een klein fietstochtje. Verder kan ik toevoegen dat ik voor m'n gevoel best gezond eet. Ik doe niet aan snoep, fast food of frisdranken en eet zoveel mogelijk onbewerkte groenten (denk Paleo-dieet-achtig). 

Al met al ben ik heel benieuwd of er iemand een idee heeft wat er met mij aan de hand zou kunnen zijn. Ik ben enorm teleurgesteld in het feit dat de huisarts zo weinig tijd voor me heeft en er niet grondig onderzoek wordt gedaan. Ik merk dat ik volledig op mezelf aangewezen ben en dat als ik niet zelf heel actief met mijn genezing bezig ga, ik niet zal genezen. Daarom dat ik nu maar de hulp van een forum inschakel want wie weet is er hier iemand die mij net even die tip kan geven die mij verder kan helpen...

----------


## Agnes2

Zo jammer dat deze roep om hulp niet beantwoord is. 
Ik heb ook onverklaarbare energie-wegstroom-klachten. 
Kan doen wat ik wil, maar blijf zeer snel vermoeid en mijn ogen vallen dan dicht.
Ik ben ervan overtuigd, dat het geen psychische klachten zijn, maar lichamelijke. Er schort iets, maar wat??

----------


## Sevenne

> Zo jammer dat deze roep om hulp niet beantwoord is. 
> Ik heb ook onverklaarbare energie-wegstroom-klachten. 
> Kan doen wat ik wil, maar blijf zeer snel vermoeid en mijn ogen vallen dan dicht.
> Ik ben ervan overtuigd, dat het geen psychische klachten zijn, maar lichamelijke. Er schort iets, maar wat??


Agnes, het is inderdaad frustrerend. Ik heb begin dit jaar maar besloten om telkens een bepaalde invalshoek/therapie een tijdje uitgebreid en grondig te proberen en als die optie onderzocht is weer een andere invalshoek te onderzoeken. Ik vind het ook erg triest om te zien dat huisartsen alles weten van kunstmatige medicijnen maar niks van natuurlijke zoals voeding en dat psychologen alles weten van de invloed van de geest op het lichaam maar niks lijken te weten over de invloed van het lichaam op de geest. Maar goed, ik geloof nog steeds dat er met alle therapieen die er zijn wel iets moet zijn wat een verschil kan maken, maar ja, het blijft een hele zoektocht. Agnes, zou het je wat lijken om bepaalde contactgegevens uit te wisselen zodat we af en toe eens ervaringen en nieuwe inzichten kunnen uitwisselen? Ik ken wel mensen die een tijdje een burn-out hebben gehad maar daar kwamen ze dan na een tijdje rustig aan doen weer overheen. Maar eigenlijk ken ik niemand die in een vergelijkbare situatie als ik zit dus lijkt me zelf best fijn om af en toe ervaringen te kunnen uitwisselen en wellicht iemand anders te kunnen helpen met de paar dingen die mij toch wel een beetje hebben geholpen.

----------


## Agnes2

> Agnes, zou het je wat lijken om bepaalde contactgegevens uit te wisselen zodat we af en toe eens ervaringen en nieuwe inzichten kunnen uitwisselen? Ik ken wel mensen die een tijdje een burn-out hebben gehad maar daar kwamen ze dan na een tijdje rustig aan doen weer overheen. Maar eigenlijk ken ik niemand die in een vergelijkbare situatie als ik zit dus lijkt me zelf best fijn om af en toe ervaringen te kunnen uitwisselen en wellicht iemand anders te kunnen helpen met de paar dingen die mij toch wel een beetje hebben geholpen.


Beste Sevenne, ik zou best buiten dit om contact willen met je en er over doorpraten.
Wie weet is er iets, al is het een zinnetje of woordje, wat voor één van beiden al iets verder helpt al voldoende.
Je mag me op hotmail je skype-naam mailen als je wil. Mijn adres is iene.pien at hete meel punt com. :Big Grin:

----------

